# Whacker or Wacker Poll



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What is the best spelling in the common vernacular for these creatures?


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

I am going with whacker. I think we should include a definition of whacker. CMPSA are whackers , while the rabbi in NY is not a true whacker. Perhaps a whacker wannabe.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Whacker looks better. My definition is someone who longs so much to be a cop they actually go out and buy the equipment and uniform parts of police, without actually going through any of the training. This behavior provides a look into their dangerous mental state. When does _persistence_ become _stalking_?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well I voted for wacker as it is more to what the person is:

Wack(er): n. A person regarded as eccentric.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm going to have to side with SOT. The definition has to fit the word, not vice versa.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Whack

:beat: They need a slap :beat:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am with Harry


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I like whacker, it has a certain......panache.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> ...it has a certain......panache.


Didn't he just drop dead in Chile?


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

:dito: I think "whacker" just looks better and stands apart from the common spelling perfectly.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See..here is my take..."whacker" does look better..but why should these people have something that looks better? They get shitty "wacker" in my opinion.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Now...that Is Funny


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

my kids are just learning their song...

"with a nick nack paddy whacker give the dog a bone..."


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

That plate would look awesome under the lightbar, MPA and blue line stickers I bought on eBay. :mrgreen:


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Too funny! B:


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

We are all in Mass I think it should be

Wackaah


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

touché


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

I like wacker. I also like the Boston twang version Drewpopo put up "wackaah" maybe we could get that added into the poll.


----------

